
Librem 5 progress report #15 - louib
https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-progress-report-15/
======
louib
> Our current rough estimate for shipment of the development boards is August
> 2018 but stay tuned for a more detailed blog post on the subject.

The original shipping date was June 2018. I guess it's not a huge delay for a
hardware project.

